# Blue Marble Halfmoon Spawn



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am back!!! Its been awhile so I was thrilled to come back after the transition of moving and a new school.This was a miracle spawn. The male was from ChelseaK. He was very docile and would blow nests the size of my face. The female is from bluebettausa on aquabid. Her parents are amazing and wonderful! She also has only one eye. They spawned Sunday and I removed the male Wednesday. There are about 30 fry. I am expecting marbles, butterflies, opaques, and all shades of blues.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn and welcome back.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Woot Woot! Good luck on the spawn!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks guys! hey ChelseaK would you mind posting pics of some of the siblings of my male?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Was she born with one eye or did she lose it during spawning?:shock:

The spawn sounds great! Blue marble is definitly one of my favorites:-D 
I have been trying to spawn my blue marble with no luck so far :-(.
I will be keeping an eye on this thread so keep us updated


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i will keep it as updated as possible. She lost the eye before I got her. She wasn't born with it, but she didn't lose it in spawning either.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Ya I will try to do that once I get on my computer


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> i will keep it as updated as possible. She lost the eye before I got her. She wasn't born with it, but she didn't lose it in spawning either.


Ah ok, tough girl


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes she is bettas rule.
and thanks ChelseaK.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ooooo, would you be selling these after they grow up some more? (i really would love a marble, i've never had one before~!)


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ya I will be bettagirl


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey guys. so there are two fry remaining from these guys. we had lost power and a lot died due to this. out of the two remaining, one is most likely a male and the other is unknown. they are still small but have lots of color. will post pics this weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry you lost your fry but good luck with the 2 you have left.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Still have to left. the bigger one is twice the size of the smaller one. the smaller one has the most amazing dorsal fin ever. it looks like a doubletail dorsal.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Glad to hear those two are still doing alright!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you still have two. Please post pics if you can.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i will this weekend. i just did a water change so they are all stressed right now.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

bad news guys. i looked closely at them today and it seems they have dropsy. i treated them with salt but i don't know what else to do. someone help!!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

dropsy is gone from one of them, but the other still has it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry you are having trouble with your fry...I hope someone will be able to help you.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i got all the meds and the on eisnt showing any signs but the other has minor pineconing.


----------

